# Nuclear Strike 5 Fallout



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

I will get this out of the way first....... You dirty dog Steven!
I have no clue why you unleashed this destruction upon me but thank you very much and thank you to all the participants.
As I have been apart of 4 of the 5 strikes it has always been a blast (pun intended) to participate in all of them. I never figured I would be the target.
You got me Bro!!!! :clap2:


I received 8 bombs today. Cant wait to get home, detonate the packages and post up the destruction tonight. THANKS AGAIN ALL!!!!


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

:cheer2:arty:opcorn:


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

:woohoo: 

:whoo:

:clap2:

:dance:


----------



## maxlexi (Sep 2, 2011)

:dance::smoke2::target:


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

Eight in one day? Do they assign you your own mail carrier for that kind of delivery? And does he get hazardous duty pay? He should! Unknowingly transporting such an explosive payload. Won't somebody think of the children?!


----------



## Staxed (Oct 16, 2011)

Awesome, can't wait to see all of these landing...specially knowing there's WAY more than 8 people signed up.


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

Staxed said:


> Awesome, can't wait to see all of these landing...specially knowing there's WAY more than 8 people signed up.


Me too!! Me too!!! The waiting is killing me! POST ALREADY


----------



## priorwomanmarine (Nov 3, 2011)

Boom. I think that sums it up in one word.


----------



## talidin (Aug 4, 2011)

This is gona be good


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Much deserved brutha !! Enjoy !!!


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

this thread is useless w/o pictures. Slacker. 

:laugh: :twisted:


----------



## priorwomanmarine (Nov 3, 2011)

We're waiting in here. lol


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:

my popcorn is running out...:smoke:


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

E Dogg said:


> opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:
> 
> my popcorn is running out...:smoke:


We cant have that!!!!
Man this is a lot of work and takes time plus I am getting slow in my old age and the destruction.....OMG!


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

Reino said:


> We cant have that!!!!
> Man this is a lot of work and takes time plus I am getting slow in my old age and the destruction.....OMG!


Come on ole timer. how hard can it be. :laugh: If Dave & Ron managed to pull it together I know you can. You're like half their combined age.


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

See now you are getting me all side tracked and now we have mosquito's in freaking February.


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

tmmedic








belligeerent_cupcake
















kapathy
















danfish98
















the brain
























ouirknotamuzd aka herfabomber


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

tmmedic








belligeerent_cupcake
















kapathy
















danfish98
















the brain
























ouirknotamuzd aka herfabomber


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

vincini
















edogg
























Oh boy!!!! Thanks to all so far and all those to come! What a blast! =)


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

op2::bored::bawling:

PICTURES!!!!


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> op2::bored::bawling:
> 
> PICTURES!!!!


I knew yelling would work.

a truly magnificent first strike....you guys destroy like no other..and this is just getting started.

MUWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

man i really need a penmenship class........ oh well enjoy them lol great bombs landed today boys and girls.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Those are some purdy sticks there. Have fun playing tetris from the next few days! :lol:


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Couldn't think of a better BOTL to get a Nuclear Strike, congrats John and enjoy!!!!!


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

Sorry for the double post on the first set. FYI puff has a 13 pic limit per post. That just threw me off. no comments 
I am still speechless. I hope I got the senders correct for those that did not send notes. If I did please pm me so I can try to correct.
A lot of new sticks already and a lot I have wanted to try. Thanks to those who included some stuff of my wish list and to edogg for the crystal head. Been wanting this for a long time!


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

lots of Undercrowns! awesome :smoke: 

Enjoy brother


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

yeah... when I read crystal head on your profile I didn't even know what it was and was excited my local BevMo had it. That bottle is awesome! even for the sampler...


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

Some great stuff there. Casa Fuente, a gem, Undercrowns, the CCs, Skull Vodka, good job!! Thought about grabbing some but closest store is about 2 hours away... Probably a good thing this slacker finally updated his profile. Until recently it had been the same for over a year. Was surprised when I saw it was updated. :laugh: Obviously some other great stuff there as well. Great job so far guys!!


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Wow! That's a great first day of bombs. Some mighty fine looking sticks for a deserving BoTL


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

OMG!! That is the greatest devastation I've ever seen, it's like a train wreck (you don't wanna look at the carnage, but you cannot help yourself). Awesome job guys!!


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

wow John great hit could not have happend to a better Brother.


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

Josh Lucky 13 said:


> wow John great hit could not have happend to a better Brother.


But it hasn't happened to him yet, has it? At least not all of it. I'm afraid there won't be mush left of him when this is over.


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

8 down...14 (or more) to go. :couch2:


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

oh Lord, day 2 anticipation is just brutal already! Our regular postie is on vacation so hope she is more prepared today.


----------



## UTKhodgy (Jan 4, 2012)

WHOA WHOA! Casa Fuente, CCs, and hard liquor? Package of vice, NICE!


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

Reino said:


> oh Lord, day 2 anticipation is just brutal already! Our regular postie is on vacation so hope she is more prepared today.


relax john!
how bad could day 2 be?

of course,i don't think mine has landed yet...lol


----------



## priorwomanmarine (Nov 3, 2011)

I am getting into spreading havoc all over the country.


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

priorwomanmarine said:


> I am getting into spreading havoc all over the country.


it's a great way to have a good time linda!


----------



## priorwomanmarine (Nov 3, 2011)

And gee...I don't think mine landed yet either.


shuckins said:


> it's a great way to have a good time linda!


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

shuckins said:


> it's a great way to have a good time linda!


beats watching The View...


----------



## priorwomanmarine (Nov 3, 2011)

Yes indeed 


ouirknotamuzd said:


> beats watching The View...


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

No I havent got yours yet Ron or Linda but then again I havent got any deliveries today. Y'all must of really messed up the postie! Matter of fact the whole building is mailless today. The PO is right across the street also. Oh now it makes sense why the the bomb squad has been there all day!!!!
This definately beats the View! Is Springer still on though???


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

won't be long now,said the farmer's wife as she cut off the puppy dog's tail:

9405503699300393106890
Priority Mail®
Out for Delivery
February 02, 2012, 8:42 am
HOUSTON, TX 77098


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

I think this is going to require quad cover.......:behindsofa::behindsofa::behindsofa::behindsofa:


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

9405503699300392052662
Priority Mail®
Out for Delivery
February 02, 2012, 8:42 am
HOUSTON, TX 77098 

What Ron said!


----------



## Staxed (Oct 16, 2011)

9405503699300391702445
Priority Mail®
Out for Delivery
February 02, 2012, 8:42 am
HOUSTON, TX 77098 
Delivery Confirmation™

looks like me too...


----------



## maxlexi (Sep 2, 2011)

abel/Receipt Number: 0311 2550 0000 7442 1012
Expected Delivery Date: February 2, 2012 
Class: Priority Mail®
Service(s): Delivery Confirmation™
Status: Out for Delivery

Your item is out for delivery at 8:42 am on February 02, 2012 in HOUSTON, TX 77098. 


ME THREE


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

Not looking good. Still no mail today.


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

how does it go?????? nor rain, sleet or snow or live bombs?????? Just in time to head home.


----------



## Staxed (Oct 16, 2011)

I love it!


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

Excellent!!


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

"Damn" doesn't even quite cover it. More like Daayummm!


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

i recognize the brown one...lol


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

lol, oh that brown one. I will not be right for a long time after that one Ron! You are way way too generous as always Ron! If I was any where close to you I would kiss ya! 

Sorry for the delay but had to go to dinner. My new 64meg 4s crapped out. My 4 was dead. Oh what a night!!!

Pics up soon!!!


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

stew








staxed
















maxlexi
















mcgreggor57
















big sarge








priorwomanmarine- my first Sister bomb. very cool!


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

andrposh
















socalocmatt
















shuckins- got GPK'd!!!!
























Sarge- got Reino'd!!!!

















Wow what a night of devastating destruction. I am in awe!


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

Sorry about the side ways and upside down pics. I did edit them but for some reason it wont take.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

outstanding....you guys really outdid yourselves....great job by all involved.


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

told ya I sent dog rockets. :laugh: bet you never expected that Reino did you. Happy to see they landed. btw: the Gold foil is an Illusione Cruzado. Fresh box I'd suggest unwrapping it and letting it sit until sometime this Summer. :tu Enjoy em bro! 

Great hits again Everyone! Awesome Work! & Ron, :laugh: too funny & too frekn cool.


----------



## UTKhodgy (Jan 4, 2012)

Now whenever Reino hears a knock on the door he's going to look like this: :behindsofa:


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

Sarge said:


> told ya I sent dog rockets. :laugh: bet you never expected that Reino did you. Happy to see they landed. btw: the Gold foil is an Illusione Cruzado. Fresh box I'd suggest unwrapping it and letting it sit until sometime this Summer. :tu Enjoy em bro!
> 
> Great hits again Everyone! Awesome Work! & Ron, :laugh: too funny & too frekn cool.


Thanks again for setting this up Bro. Completely caught me totally off guard! 
Thought the gold was a Cruzado. Cant wait to smoke it!!!



UTKhodgy said:


> Now whenever Reino hears a knock on the door he's going to look like this: :behindsofa:


That is no lie bro! I wont be right ever again nor my buddies below.









more devastation today.....
pianoman178








shortfuse- very nice bro! ill take you up on your note!!! HAHA Cant wait to try the PE!


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

Great job guys! John deserves it, he's a great BOTL that has put up with his share of ribbing and it's nice to see him rewarded! Congratulations John, enjoy them my friend!


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

You can send late anytime Derek. Thanks for the sticks off my list. Awesome hit bro.
Looks like all have been received but if anyone wants to send more feel free!!! =)

A special thank you to Steven for all of your contributions to Puff and to all fellow bombers for another very successful Nuclear Strike! :thumb::cheer2::clap2:


----------

